# BAW Club Tuesday



## Sambatiki

Hi Girls!! 

Hope youre all ok!!

Here's the joke of the day! 

Dear Husband:

I'm writing you this letter to tell you that I'm leaving you for
good. I've been a good woman to you for seven years and I have
nothing to show For it. These last two weeks have been hell.
Your boss called to tell me that you had quit your job today and
that was the last straw. Last week, you came home and didn't
notice that I had gotten my hair and nails done, cooked your favourite
meal and even wore a brand new negligee. You came home and ate
in two minutes, and went straight to sleep after watching the game.
You don't tell me you love me anymore, you don't touch me or anything.
Either you're cheating or you don't love me anymore,
Whatever the case is, I'm gone.

P.S. If you're trying to find me, don't. Your BROTHER and I are
moving away to West Virginia together! Have a great life!

Your EX-Wife 

Dear Ex-Wife

Nothing has made my day more than receiving your letter. It's true
that you and I have been married for seven years, although a good
woman is a far cry from what you've been. I watch sports so
much to try to drown out your constant nagging. Too bad that
doesn't work. I did notice when you cut off all of your hair last week,
the first thing that came to mind was , "You look just like a man!" My mother
raised me to not say anything if you can't say anything nice. When you
cooked my favourite meal, you must have gotten me confused with MY
BROTHER, because I stopped eating pork seven years ago.
I went to sleep on you when you had on that new
negligee because the price tag was still on it. I prayed that
it was a coincidence that my brother had just borrowed fifty
dollars from me that morning and your negligee was $49.99.
After all of this, I still loved you and felt that we could work it out.
So when I discovered that I had hit the lotto for ten million dollars,
I quit my job and bought us two tickets to Jamaica.
But when I got home you were gone.
Everything happens for a reason I guess. I hope you
have the filling life you always wanted. My lawyer said with
your letter that you wrote, you won't get a dime from me. So take
care.

P.S. I don't know if I ever told you this but Carl, my brother
was born Carla. I hope that's not a problem.

Signed Rich As Hell and Free! 


Baby.love - Thinking of you today. Will be checking bnb every 30 secs for an update from 2.01pm!! Best of luck hun


Well I did a :test: this morning :bfn: but not too hopeful this month. If you want to catch up with it all check my journal. Ive decided only happy vibes today!!!


----------



## baby.love

Great joke! And thanks for the support....I am gonna ring Dr at 2pm on the dot! I'll be back later to let you all know .. Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## owo

Morning,
Sorry I've been busy doing the forbidden w word.
Sorry you got a BFN. When is AF due? Hopefully it's just early for you.
I'm going slowly insane at the moment as I feel just like i did last time i got my BFP. I can feel my uterus, when obviously normally i can't. I keep thinking no way can i be that lucky twice and catch on the first month. AF isn't due until the 29th. I know it's early to feel things but i felt it last time too. Arhh this week is going to be hell. Need a distraction. Got any ideas?

Got my fingers crossed for you babylove with your results today.


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - Your welcome hun. Thats great news you just have to ring up.

Owo - Read my jounal!!! That'll make you laugh!! Ive no idea when :witch: should be if 28 day :witch: due tomorrow but if 33 day then also testing on the 29th. So basically I'll be POAS addict for the next week or so!! :rofl:. Got my fingers crossed for you 

Im already out for august :cry: :cry: DF is away during OV. I will still do OPK's just in case its late or early


----------



## owo

Kerry that sucks that you might be out for August, but fingers crossed that it won't be necessary. Really hope we all get our :bfp: this month and we can move to first tri together.


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - me too!! read you post in TTC!!! Just thought Id have some fun looking for my mojo!! :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Morning all x 
I shall be waiting here patiently baby.Love with my fingers crossed for you x
Sorry you didnt get your :bfp: this time Sambatiki & that your out for august so here's to september :thumpup:
Owo - fingers crossed for you too huni 
all though dont want you all moving over to first tri without me :cry: but hoping i'll be right behind you all x with my own :bfp: very soon x


----------



## Sambatiki

hiya reedy - Im not being glum today!!! Im going to have fun!! Im hoping for early or late OV next month keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> hiya reedy - Im not being glum today!!! Im going to have fun!! Im hoping for early or late OV next month keep your fingers crossed for me!!

will have everything crossed for you huni x x x


----------



## Sambatiki

Reedy - Thanks hun. Its quiet in here!! Ive been stiring things up in TTC ha ha Ive got the :devil: in me today!!


----------



## Chris77

Good Morning Ladies :hi: It's a hot one today....94 degrees!! 

baby.love good luck with your appt today! 

Kerry, I'm sorry you're out for August. But you never know!! Great joke by the way.

This is my first day back at work since I left for vacation on the 10th. :cry: So, I don't know how much I'll be on here today as things MAY be a bit busy. Also, my homework from school is due tomorrow so I may be doing that today at work. lol :rofl:


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> Reedy - Thanks hun. Its quiet in here!! Ive been stiring things up in TTC ha ha Ive got the :devil: in me today!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## buffycat

hey all.....

am i allowed to rant?


----------



## baby.love

Just over an hour left girls :happydance: then my Dr can sort out whats really wrong as i am so unconvinced that i am preggars.


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - AAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH IM SO EXCITED!!! :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!

Chris - I'll forgive you this once if you 'have' to work today!! 

Buffycat - Go ahead rant!!! what up treacle?? :hug:


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: :bfn: :bfn: thats my guess anyway lol, we'll see in an hour....So ladies place your bets :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

I hope its a :bfp:


----------



## baby.love

I hope it is but i am trying to be realistic, therefore i bet its a :bfn:


----------



## Reedy

I really really hope its a :bfp: for you hun x Only half an hour to go x 

Rant away Buffycat x


----------



## buffycat

yesterday i got a really dark line on a opk - i was overjoyed!

OH has discovered a new hobby......making jam.....bizarre and great i know! So, last night the kitchen was invaded by strawberries......

don't get me wrong, i love jam.....but.....

so bedtime - 1030pm.........still very excited by my OPK, i start the jiggy process off......and OH then says that he is too tired after the jam-making session.......he knew full well about the OPK.....

i burst into tears...i mean, what is all that about? so far in this fertile window, we have only :sex: once.....talk about limiting your chances!

will try again tonight, though i'm assuming it will be too late......

am i being really nasty here? :(


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - No babes youre not being nasty... you just want a baby. Im sorry OH was insensitive, I don't think men realise really how small that fertile window is. I swear men don't think sometimes. Don't forgot that all is not lost and there is a good chance you'll still be fertile tonight. Good luck hun

Baby.love - 20 mins


----------



## Reedy

Oh hun thats awful especially when he knew about the OPK x :hug:
Whats with making jam anyway??


----------



## Chris77

baby.love - keeping my fingers crossed for a :bfp:

Buffy - I'm so sorry - once or twice is still better than nothing, so maybe you'll still be able to catch the eggy.


----------



## owo

ahh buffycat i know exactly where you are coming from i had the same thing this month for my DH. We dtd for a couple of days and then the next day i had a ton of EWCM (sorry tmi) and he had lost interest by then, too tired and not in the mood .arhh!!! I was too really doubtful, however i am CD22 and have an achy feeling down there and am really hungry today, so now i'm starting to wonder whether the early beddings were good enough. 
What i am trying to say is don't give up hope, those little spermies can live for a few days and i have decided that if i'm not lucky this month that i'm not telling DH next month because it does seem that men can't handle the pressure. They just can't perform when they are needed. 
So rant away, I stormed out and drove like a loony round the country lanes until i calmed down, sometimes you just need a good rant and that's what were all here for.
xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Owo - good luck for this month hun.. You need to get a ticker babe so we can see your cd's


----------



## owo

It's 2 o clock. I'm so nervous for babylove


----------



## buffycat

you lot are sooo lovely and supportive, especially since you are all going through the same as me.....

jam, i dunno.....we also have a veg plot in the garden....maybe he is thinking about when he used to watch the 'good life' as a child!

he was insensitive, and worse still, he knew that it would upset me....will do another opk tonight.....fingers crossed for that. He doesn't get that i can't keep trying at this.....my arthritis is getting worse as i can't have meds.......

am feeling low today.......and am really fed up with work too :(

just like Alcoholics Annonymous....'Hi I'm buffycat and i want a baby'


----------



## Sambatiki

oooooohhh I think I might need a tena lady!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

buffycat - I dunno what to say to you babe to make you feel better :hug: Shall I kick OH's arse for ya!!


----------



## buffycat

hee hee, that would be good! how quick can you get over to shropshire?!


----------



## buffycat

tena lady??!?? you ok??!?!

am missing ipod today.....am in a diferent building (thankfully away from fat guy).......am instead surrounded by some eye candy!


----------



## owo

buffycat said:


> tena lady??!?? you ok??!?!
> 
> am missing ipod today.....am in a diferent building (thankfully away from fat guy).......am instead surrounded by some eye candy!

Eye candy definetely don't have any of that here. Old white haired bloke just walked past me, and now here comes the baldy oh now moustache man.


----------



## Sambatiki

No eye candy here either :cry:

Buffycat - For you in a jiffy!!


----------



## NickyT75

Buffy - big hugs hun :hugs:

Im sure you'll still be fertile tonight.

In fact I was looking at all my Fertility Friend charts earlier & they give you a score of how likely they think you are to get pregnant each month going off all the research into timing of BDing & your CM etc...

.... according to them I've had either a 'good' or 'high' likelihood of being pregnant every month - apart from December when my chances were 'poor'....

Low & behold didn't I get pregnant in December!!! so sometimes things aren't just as cut & dried as we are led to believe

Keep thinking positive hun & you never know this could be your month too :hugs: xx


----------



## baby.love

Hey girls i'm back :)


----------



## NickyT75

Owo - lucky you!! I'd love some 'eye candy' around here to make the day pass a little quicker :rofl: xx


----------



## buffycat

baby.love - and?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Baby.love

Sorry to hear bout your results hun :hugs: xx


----------



## NickyT75

oooops! sorry Baby.love I didn't mean to jump in front of you telling everyone just then xx


----------



## baby.love

:bfn: girls :( but hey i will just wait to see the Dr friday. I have been googling my symptoms and it seems common after coming off the pill, which is what i suspected. So in other words you are stuck with me:muaha:


----------



## baby.love

lol NickyT75 its fine babes


----------



## NickyT75

:hug: Awww we like being 'stuck' with you hunni xx


----------



## baby.love

:wohoo: i like being stuck with you lot too lol


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - Im sorry if I got you all excited and built your hopes up. I really thought it was looking good for you. 

Nicky - Hiya. I did have a nosy at your chart. I don't know loads about them but I know that a high temp is good!!! Wishing you luck!!


----------



## baby.love

Oh dont be silly hun, I always had a feeling it was negative. I am now of the opinion that the pill has mucked me up a bit. Girls please prey that AF comes visit me soon. L xx


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - Now wishing you a speedy :witch: Its truly w**k when she does arrive on time.


----------



## buffycat

hey baby.love.....

i personally think that we are lucky to have you around......!

let's face it....some of us (Kerry and myself especially) really can be quite loopy!

seriously though, i am sorry about the bfn......

luv & hugs
:hugs:


----------



## baby.love

Oh trust me i am usually as loopy as they come! Now i know the results i can relax and get back to normal :happydance: But in all honesty thanks to all you girls i think you are all fab and your support is amazing :)


----------



## LeaArr

Good Morning Ladies,

baby.love - I really hope the :witch: flies soon for you. It sucks being in limbo. :hug:

I can't believe it's only Tuesday. I wish it were at least Thursday. 
I got my little video camera yesterday, and I have got software for my webcam so I can start vlogging. I will make sure you all have my youtube channel address when I get it all set up.


----------



## baby.love

My god girls this coffee i am having is amazing :rofl: i have been so good just incase, but now i am gonna be bouncing off the walls :loopy:


----------



## Sambatiki

Icrepak - Hello babes!! Where you been hiding Ive missed you hun

Baby.love - Ha ha ha maybe you'll be as nutty as me now!!! 

Buffycat - loopy!!! Speak for yourself!! :rofl: :rofl: Im as mad as they get!! ha ha ha


----------



## baby.love

Sorry i was just enjoying bouncing off the walls, and yes i am a complete fruit and nut bar half the time, but it makes life interesting :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

Baby.love - I agree!!


----------



## Reedy

Baby.Love sorry to hear about your results hun :hug: & hope :witch: comes soon x


----------



## buffycat

ok, the eye candy boys are now talking about boring cars......save me!


----------



## Sambatiki

Buffycat - Hey hun atleast its better than fat guy!!! Or are the eye candy boys piking their noses too!??


----------



## Reedy

I have some dark chocolate hobnobs if anyone wants any :happydance:
you get first dibs Sambatiki for giving me a bit of your kitkat yesterday lol


----------



## Sambatiki

reedy - Hobnobs!!! my fave!!


----------



## baby.love

Yum they will go nice dipped in my coffee :)


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - More coffee!!!


----------



## Reedy

You'll be as high as a kite :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

boing boing boing ooooh look there goes baby.love bouncing off the walls!!! :rofl:


----------



## baby.love

hehe yeah more coffee, but decaf this time as dont wanna keep on the good stuff whilst TTC!


----------



## Chris77

Whoopsie - just got a letter from Toyota telling me I'm 2 months behind in payments. Damn...thought I paid that. :rofl: So, I had them deduct $800 for our checking acct. - think DH will notice???? :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Oh sorry about your results baby.love. At least you get to hang out with us crazies a little longer!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: oh dear! I wouldnt know where to start with that one.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah, I'm really really bad with paying bills.


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - Hiya hun!!!! Nahhhh cross your fingers and hope he doesn't notice!! :rofl: Don't forget whats yours is yours and what his is yours!!!


----------



## baby.love

Hmmm my tickers seem to of gone :(


----------



## Sambatiki

baby.love - awwww its strange without them.


----------



## Chris77

Yeah I have to change my ticker too, just too darn lazy to do so.


----------



## baby.love

Oh i think they are back now :happydance:


----------



## owo

I have a severe case of lazyitus this afternoon. I have work that i have to get done, but i just can't seem to get motivated. Doing it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - ha ha ha come on lazy bones!!


----------



## Sambatiki

owo - Me too this afternoon!!


----------



## Reedy

Sambatiki said:


> :rofl: Don't forget whats yours is yours and what his is yours!!!

I totally agree with that one :rofl:


----------



## Chris77

:rofl: Me too. I tell DH that all the time.

Ok, changed my ticker. 

Told hubby to get ready, July 29th-August 5th we're doing alot of :sex: :sex:


----------



## Chris77

Um, unless that $800 deduction is going to set us back another month. :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - does he go through your finances with a fine tooth comb??


----------



## owo

Chris77 said:


> Um, unless that $800 deduction is going to set us back another month. :hissy: :rofl:

There is always going to be something. I say just go for it.


----------



## Chris77

He sure does!

But we'll see. I mean chit happens - we're not going to be able to predict everything, we just have to be as ready as we can be. And if he postpones this again (we originally were going to start trying in May) I'm going to have a really really BIG :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Reedy

:rofl: hubby has just told me he is surfing the internet & very bored so I told him to go on a really good website that I know its called 
www.giveyourwifeababy.co.uk :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Luckily he laughed too


----------



## Chris77

:rofl::rofl: I love that!


----------



## Sambatiki

owo said:


> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Um, unless that $800 deduction is going to set us back another month. :hissy: :rofl:
> 
> There is always going to be something. I say just go for it.Click to expand...

I agree!! Therefore it'll be good practice!


----------



## baby.love

:rofl: i wonder if there's a www.comeonwitch.co.uk?


----------



## Sambatiki

Dont hurt me guys but..........

Poor :witch: is probably confused!!! some of us wishing her away the others begging for her to arrive. Perhaps she's got her orders all mixed up!!


----------



## Chris77

Sambatiki said:



> owo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris77 said:
> 
> 
> Um, unless that $800 deduction is going to set us back another month. :hissy: :rofl:
> 
> There is always going to be something. I say just go for it.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree!! Therefore it'll be good practice!Click to expand...

That's my theory as well - but hubby is such a procrastinator! I need to knock him upside the head. :rofl:


----------



## buffycat

[url said:

> www.giveyourwifeababy.co.uk[/url] :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Luckily he laughed too

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Chris77

Alrighty, I'm off to lunch - it's our HR Department Luncheon and I planned quite an exciting menu! :happydance: I'll be back in an hour - then only 3.5 hours left to go. lol


----------



## owo

Have a good lunch Chris. I'm off home in 30 mins so hope you have a good rest of day and evening.


----------



## Sambatiki

chris - have a good un!!


----------



## Reedy

Have a good lunch Chris x


----------



## Sambatiki

right Im off girlies !! 

See ya tomorrow!!


----------



## Reedy

See you tomorrow Sambatiki x have a good evening x


----------



## owo

I'm off too have a good evening everyone


----------



## NatalieW

Hello ladies,

I just spent ages catching up... I can't wait for the summer holidays and I can actually talk online!!!

Is everyone enjoying the lovely weather?


----------



## Chris77

Have a good evening Kerry and Owo!


----------



## Chris77

Well, here in NY it's 86 degrees and very very humid. Yuck! 

Are you all set for your wedding! How exciting!


----------



## NatalieW

Well Chris I was set however the hotel have managed to change managers three times since the wedding was booked a year a go.

For the last month we have been chasing a final invoice of the balance remaining based on the lastest numbers... I call and get no reply... I call and I get to leave a message with a receptionist and they don't call back.

I eventually sort stuff, in the midst of my panic and going to meet the new manager tonight....


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Nat!!

Im back for a while!! Ican't believe its only 4 days until your wedding!!!


----------



## NatalieW

I know I feel like a bridezilla!!!! Really stressed and I don't finish work until Thursday afternoon...

How are you Kerry?


----------



## Sambatiki

Im good thanks hun. Your wedding will be lovely hun. Everything will fall into place. Im sure that Id be the same too. I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## NatalieW

I will post them as soon as I get some.... 

I'm sure I'll have some the sunday after the wedding and I'l be on here :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

nat - no way!!! on BNB the day after your wedding??? you should be consumating the marriage!!!


----------



## NatalieW

Oh I will be!!! We have a break in between the day and evening guests and he will be wanting me upstairs!!!! :rofl:

So we have all day sunday to be doing that too...


----------



## Chris77

Nat, I hope everything goes well tonight with the new manager! I can't wait to see pics!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful!

Enjoy every minute of it. Try to remember to step back for a bit and just enjoy it because the day goes lightning fast!!


----------



## NatalieW

Chris77 said:


> Nat, I hope everything goes well tonight with the new manager! I can't wait to see pics!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy every minute of it. Try to remember to step back for a bit and just enjoy it because the day goes lightning fast!!

Thanks Chris. everything is all now sorted with the new manager and its all paid for... so i can now relax and enjoy the run up :happydance:


----------

